# Micro Layout



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm putting together a small layout for under my daughters Christmas tree. It's on a small 38" base. I found a suitable track bedding that works fine for me. I put the loco I plan on using (0-4-0 LGB Porter) and even at the slowest setting the train is cruising fast. I'm using the ART 5400 transformer I've used on my larger layout without this problem.

Is small size the problem? Is there any way to compensate for this or am I missing something? Below are pictures of the layout for scale.

Thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Your radius is 19 inches or less. That's pretty tight, you might find it hard to control you train speed. Maybe you can use an HO pack that only goes to 12V?


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Dick,

So that's the slowest that loco will go with that transformer because of the lack of track? Trying to add resistance to slow it down sounds like a bad idea. I've never used that transformer on the original ART 11140 21" circle I had. I lost a lot of track/cars and the Piko transformer I used when we moved. 

Simple fix you think is to just get a cheap lower voltage transformer and I'll be able to run slower speeds without an issue? 

Phil


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm guessing, because your original power pack would go down to zero volts also. I wouldn't go buy one, if you've got a old HO supply give it a try. I was using my Bridgewerks 10A with the fixed 12 VDC on my train engineer and it really ran slow. Your situation is just that you've got about 120 inches of track. Won't take long to get around it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used a standard LGB 1amp starter set power pack on my microlayouts, slow crawl no problem. If you can get a basic Bachmann power pack they tend to be 1/2 amp, that should help.


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

So the problem is the transformer I have left always want's to slow start the loco and always puts power to the track. Just too much power for the micro layout. 

BTW Victor, it's your micro layout post's that has my daughter wanting a cooler layout in a small space under her Christmas tree. Very good stuff with a 10 year old enjoying a timeless hobby. Bending all that rubber track bed for an upgraded micro layout was a good daddy daughter day.

Phil


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, that's a great looking layout BTW, what is a center curved track in the center loop? It looks wider than a standard R1

I'm asking because I might just borrow that plan ;-)


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i am not ready, to beleive, that it is a question of a too "strong" transformer.
i run my stainzes, otto and playmos with all kinds of transformers. (LGB, H0, 0, PC-powerpacks, telephone-transformers, etc.)
they don't run away with bigger packs.
i tend to think, that it might be a loco with one of these electronic gizmos for DCC or else.


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Victor,

It's an R1 track. I fooled around with a track simulator and that's the only configuration that works on an inner loop with the ART 11140 tracks. Three 11140's making 270 degrees of the loop alternating 3 R-1's to complete the other 90 degrees.

I was originally adding another turnout to the layout but it didn't leave enough space to park the loco as you can see in the picture below.

I also found a recycled rubber product that scaled nice for a track bed. Couldn't find any commercially available on any hobby site.

Phil


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

The LGB loco has electronics built in it. However, It also happens with my eggliner that doesn't.

Is there anyway to slow down the minimum speed of the ART 5400 transformer? Or is buying one that starts at zero volts the only solution.

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this a case of the starting voltage too high, or the loco cannot run slowly enough? These are two completely different problems.

I think maybe you have the latter. 

Greg


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Greg,

It would be a shame if the Loco I bought can't cruise at a slow speed. I went ahead and ordered the Bachmann transformer from Ebay to see if one that goes to zero volts solves the problem. It was only $22 + shipping. I don't know much about the different Loco's but it's a LGB #24771 Porter Steam. Bad choice?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be interested if you would measure the track voltage while the loco was on the track (and slowing down) and see how low the voltage will go.

Something in this sage still does not ring true. We will get to the bottom of it.

Greg


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Greg,

With the transformer on the slowest setting, when the power is switched to forward on there's a 2 second pause and then the voltage slowly creeps up to 4.6 volts in about ten seconds. Same thing happens in reverse. Turning to the max on full is 21 volts on the meter.

I'm assuming the transformer is trying to make a more realistic acceleration of the train but never under 4.6 volts after ten seconds. 

Phil


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB porter 24771 is a digital engine (MTS) and will run fine on DCC or straight DC.
I run mine with the Aristo 27mhz unit set to linear and also on my DCC system.
I have the Mystic convention one also and this one is MTS and runs on DC and DCC.

I suspect since the eggliner also runs fast that there is a bad mosfet in the power supply.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, not a clean solution, but it should work...

get yourself a handfull of diodes (these black cylinders with a silver stripe on one end) solder some of them one behind the other, and put them between rails and powerpack. 
as each diode "eats up" 0.7v you just hook up more and more, untill your speeds are in the desired range.

edit:
Greg, as he stated:

_*The LGB loco has electronics built in it. However, It also happens with my eggliner that doesn't.
*_
i suppose, the problem must be with the powerpack.


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

I received the Bachmann transformer today and it has no issues with the loco being able to creep along the track. I also appears that the extra pair of shoes the LGB loco has keeps it from stalling on the turnouts at slow speeds.

I don't anything about the electronics inside the other transformer but it appears it must be defective.

Phil


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to read the change in power pack did the trick. I was just thinking, I hope your daughter by hasn't seen the latest pics of my Angry Beaver micro, she might want one. You wont get any rest till after Christmas! ;-)


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Victor,

I've been searching micro layouts on the forum for landscaping ideas. Your angry beaver is as good as it gets! In the picture below you can see how far I've gotten on the layout. I have a blank canvas that needs scenery. I'm thinking Ebay is a good start for sources.

Phil


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

After Halloween, many discounts on items that can fit a Halloween theme.
Or the dollar stores.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil that's great looking, I could have fun messing with that ;-)

Michael's has a lot of dollhouse miniature year round as well as the seasonal stuff.


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Victor,

Ended up going with some simple low landscaping and a small removable tunnel. Kinda early to set the Christmas tree up but below is the finished layout for now. With that small 36" x 36" footprint I'm thinking it's the smallest functional G scale double loop around.

Ironically, after the transformer issues and ending up buying a new one. We found the Piko transformer with some Christmas decorations as you can see in the pic.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great, all you need now is a couple of HLW minicars loaded with Christmas decorations ;-)


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

That turned out really nice!


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

Victor, let me know if you have any ideas for this 12" x 10" x 2" tall micro on a log HO layout.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OOH the mind boggles


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few ideas, what are your goals? You said logging, you could do solid trees scenery, trees with a logging clearing, a mountain in the center with either of those on top? I often just do some sketches until I find something that I like or more often than not, just whatever I have on hand becomes the directing force.


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Victor,

Appreciate the ideas. Feel free to email me. I was also thinking about making it a self contained micro layout using a 10k pot through the base for a throttle. Shouldn't be too hard with a drill press and a forester bit making room for the electronics and a battery pack underneath.

Thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Victor,

Took some of your ideas and here's how it turned out.

Enjoy the holidays,

Phil


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

What's the diameter of the log?


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Go up to post #25 for a scale picture of it. It's a little under 12" at it's widest diameter.

Phil


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool,that came out nice! Love the train!


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

PSLIMO said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Go up to post #25 for a scale picture of it. It's a little under 12" at it's widest diameter.
> 
> Phil


That's really cool. Is it made with the same sectional track that you made the first one out of, or is it one piece of flex track?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

PSLIMO said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> I have a blank canvas that needs scenery.
> 
> Phil


That looks so cool Phil. I need to rethink my priorities and do something just like that...


----------



## PSLIMO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Mike,

It's a single piece of flex. It's an oblong shape with the smallest radius of the layout being 2 1/2". Here it is with a can for scale.

Phil


----------

